# Temp Signal Loss / Temp Loss of Signal



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

I do not know which way it is worded.( Temp Signal Loss or Temp Loss of Signal ) I have a 722 K and 2- 222 K's only one of the 222 K's has the OTA Module inserted because I used the other one Planned for the other 222K in the 722K because I did not know IF I was going to receive a 722 or a 722K. Anyway the Annoying Message comes up Sometimes Not so Much and sometimes every few Seconds. This is caused by the OTA Signal coming thru the Antenna Correct? The Signal might drop and cause this message? IF SO I am going to unhook it from the 722 and get the Locals thru the TV I do not mind flipping from Antenna thru the TV to HDMI Input. I just hit Cancel or Guide to get rid of the Message BUT when it appears like every 10 Seconds or so it gets Annoying. I never had this problem with the Regular 722 years ago. I was just wondering IF it is a Flaw in the OTA Module with the 722K's and the 222K's? OR is it with the Satellite Signal in General. IF it is the Signal Meter via Antenna like I said I will unhook it from the 722 Module and go straight thru the TV to avoid this message.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it the yellow popup or the blue one?

The yellow one comes up when you are watching an OTA channel that has experienced signal loss... The blue one comes up when you are watching a SAT channel that has experienced signal loss.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Light Blue /Pastel Blue noticed today that in the Living room it said no Signal but in the Bedroom it had signal IF the Living Room had no Signal at all...shouldn't the Bedroom had no Signal as well?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, it's the antenna signal getting low and dropping out. It took me a while to figure out what was going on when mine started doing it. It's misleading though since it says it's partial satellite signal loss, even though it is really the OTA tuner in the background that you're not even watching losing signal. I thought my receiver was dying on me before figuring it out.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

When it turns out that it is the OTA signal that is giving the problem, use the 'swap' button to switch tuners, should be on an OTA channel, change to a SAT channel, hit swap to go back to what you want to watch.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

spikor said:


> Light Blue /Pastel Blue noticed today that in the Living room it said no Signal but in the Bedroom it had signal IF the Living Room had no Signal at all...shouldn't the Bedroom had no Signal as well?


Just for kicks...

You do have unique runs of coax to each receiver... right? You aren't splitting the satellite cable and sending it to multiple receivers?

The behavior you are talking about here is one possible outcome of splitting a satellite cable and running it to two different receivers at the same time.

IF that is not the case... then it could be a case of your other tuner being on an OTA channel dropping out and causing false loss of SAT signal messages. The swap tuner and then changing to another SAT channel trick might reveal that to be the case if the problem then goes away.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Since he says he has signal in a separate room, I'm assuming he is running his receiver in dual mode, so he can't swap and change to a sat channel. Just unhooking the antenna feed should stop the issue if it is that though.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

No need to disconnect the OTA antenna. As posted above, just make sure both tuners are on a Satellite channel when not watching an OTA channel.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Have not tried swap yet....but I will... on the 722 in the Front Room/ Living Room it was on 214 The Weather Channel in the Bedroom it was on MTV2. The TV in the Front Room had the Signal Lost but the Bedroom did not. Are those channels on different Satellites? That might be causing the problem? One Satellite loosing signal. Might need to retweek the Satellite Dish? I am pretty sure it is good as far as Azimuth and Elevation but maybe the Skew needs some adjustment. It said 77 and I put it on 77. Would it worked better on 76? or 78? I know one notch...BUT...That one notch could be the difference as far as looking at the Satellite down here vs seeing them in Space. Mast is level Front to back and left to right ( Side to side ) Braces is right up and under the Dish as it is slid down on the Mast ( pole ) with about 1/2 inch seperation. It is not caused by wind. Of course everyone would have the problem in a Downpour and I am O.K with that. It just happens at Different times. Morning, Noon and Night. Cloudy or Sunny. So that eliminates the Sun Spot Theory. It might not even Pop up today...then again it might? I will keep you updated


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

I either need to call and get a Tech. to come here and check out the Dish and see IF it is aligned properly like I said it might be off by the Azimuth by a click or so I set it to 77 however 76 or 78 might eliminate the Signal loss etc. But I really do not know since I do not have the Fancy gadgets etc. to tweek it in myself. As far as Locals being Huntington-Charleston W.Va I do not care IF I have them or not since I do not prefer those anyways. I prefer Cincinnati Ohio and Lexington Ky and get them Via Antenna and the OTA Module. I wonder since I own all of my equipment. Dish,LNB,Receivers IF Dish Network would care IF I pop the LNB off reposition it and Put a Western Arc LNB on. I know they want us on the EA Arc as much as possible BUT this EA Arc is a Pain as far as signal and all the Heat ( Fussing and Cussing ) I am getting on this end when the Signal goes out. I am at the point to tell em' Since I own my equipment and have no contract just to shut it off and go back to Directv. It could cloud up and pour down and loose no signal. Heck they Installed it in a Downpour anyway. I never had any Problems with the Western Arc Setup before. So I can go that way (Western Arc) or let them come and tweek it and see IF they can get a Good Lock on it. (Eastern Arc ) BUT I can loose signal on a Clear Day, Sun etc. with no clouds no rain etc.
Could it be me setting it up....with no fancy gadgets? Missing out on something???? On the setup.....Was told the Signal ( before ) was good for this area.
Or a problem with a firmware update???? Bug causing the outages giving false readings...outages etc.???
I never had any problems on the Western Arc way before the Eastern Arc was ever thought of. And I set up every Western Arc from Super Dish etc. Dish 500 etc. Dish that I ever had. The only time I ever lost signal was either 1. Snow Buildup 2. Heavy Rain or 3. Sun Spots ( Sun being between Satellite in orbit and Dish down here ) 
Zipcode is 41189 for Skew of 77 ...not 41056 as in my Location which I believe Skew is 76. That is the reason I said before 76 might do it as well since i am right on the edge of the 41056 Zipcode.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Going to let my neighbor hook it upto his Bird Dog Signal Finder whenever he gets a chance to do so.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

I've noticed the "satellite signal has been lost" placard pop up when I'm pretty sure it hasn't. I do have a roof-top antenna connected to the receiver. The placard pops up while watching a sat channel. I've discovered that hitting channel up-down immediately restores reception. Sometimes, although up-down immediately restores reception...about 30 seconds later (or longer) it happens again & up-down restores the channel. This sometimes happens once, twice, or just spases out and continues. If it gets in this loop of losing sat signal I've found a front button (hold for 5-10 seconds) reset gets rid of the problem. 

I've thought that it might be a software issue / glitch, because I've had an outdoor antenna connected for years and this problem seems to be about the last 6 months to a year.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Since he has a signal finder. It won't hurt to try and see IF he can do better than I done with no Gadgets at all. But a Compass and their ( Dish networks ) suggested Elevation, Azimuth and Skew. IF he can do better that will be fine it will help in the long run. IF it still Pops up afterwards I will chalk it upto software...firmware glitches on their end etc. Like I said before it happened on 214 TWC and MTV 2. I have not noticed it myself alot. But maybe others has while I am out of the House at work etc. Might try Wednesday or on a Warmer Day.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

levibluewa said:


> I've noticed the "satellite signal has been lost" placard pop up when I'm pretty sure it hasn't. I do have a roof-top antenna connected to the receiver. The placard pops up while watching a sat channel. I've discovered that hitting channel up-down immediately restores reception. Sometimes, although up-down immediately restores reception...about 30 seconds later (or longer) it happens again & up-down restores the channel. This sometimes happens once, twice, or just spases out and continues. If it gets in this loop of losing sat signal I've found a front button (hold for 5-10 seconds) reset gets rid of the problem.
> 
> I've thought that it might be a software issue / glitch, because I've had an outdoor antenna connected for years and this problem seems to be about the last 6 months to a year.


As I posted, that can happen when one tuner is on OTA and the OTA signal is lost or briefly lost even though you are actually watching a sat channel. You can avoid this my making sure neither tuner is on an OTA channel whan you are not watching an OTA channel or on an OTA channel that never loses the signal. Also, if you are recording a sat channel, it too will lose part of the recording if you have the other tuner on OTA and the signal there is lost.

Since digital TV channels have not been around "for years" it is more likely it is the digital signal being not as reliable (Strong) as the analog ones were. Certainly the case where I live.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Neighbor has been out of town for almost a week or so.... I am pretty sure that the problem is the 61.5 Satellite because everytime it pops up with the Signal Loss Message it go to info and it shows 61.5 up in the corner. I have not lost any signal on the channels from the 72.7 or 77 Locations as far as I am aware of. Well whenever I can get him over I will let him tweek a little. IF needed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

spikor said:


> I do not know which way it is worded., Temp Signal Loss or Temp Loss of Signal...


A little late to the party, but either way is fine...we knew what you meant. Typically we shorten it to LOS which, not to confuse, is sometimes used for Line of Sight. Hope this helps in your understanding.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Was also thinking of hooking up a Wing Dish to the LNB In Port to go around the 61.5 Issue BUT compared the 61.5 Channels to the Western Arc and the Channels that are on 61.5 are on 110, 119 and 129 so there goes that Idea. Well maybe order a NEW Western Arc Dish. And use the Eastern Arc for backup incase we have one of those LOST Satellite in Space like we had earlier in the year. Had several OLDER Dishes but either the LNB or the Switches would not get me all 3 orbital locations. One time I got 129 with 3 Single LNB's then got 129 and 119 using a SW21 but could not get all 3 ( 129 Single 119 with a 110 Combo LNB ) used a DPP 44 Dish Plus only got 129 used a DP 34 Dish Pro I believe and nothing. ) What switch did they use when they did not use a SW21 because a SW21 is for 2 Orbital Locations. Tried using 2 - SW21's but it did not work used 1- SW21 for 110 and 119 and put the in on port 2 of the other SW21 and Port 1 for 129 but nothing either. I used a Super Dish and all 3 Single LNB's but nothing either. Was the DP 34 Switched used for that one? Old Technology and New Technology in my Book does not compute or work at all. Maybe it is my connecting this and that that does not work either. I have used Dish Pro with Dish Pro LNB'd and Dish Plus with Dish Plus LNB's and still cannot get anything with older stuff. Maybe because my stuff is MPEG 4 and the Western Arc is not all MPEG 4 yet? And maybe MPEG 2 and MPEG 4 does not mix? I have it figured out I guess OLDER LNB's for OLDER Receivers. New Dish and LNB's for Newer Receivers. I know I might be shooting in the Dark. I should save time and headaches and just buy a New Western Arc Dish and LNB. Because my thinking as said before Older Technology and Newer Technology does not work well with each other ...or at all. Not backwards compatable. Like a 722 K and 222 K( I know I can buy a Western Arc LNB and repoint....BUT incase something happens I do not have to pull the LNB and repoint just switch Coax wires and rescan.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

LNB/switch combos must be either all legacy or all DishPro/DP Plus.

The SW21 cascaded to another SW21 doesn't work because the switches respond to the same commands. The first SW21 must be something different like a Twin or a Microyal SW21X.

Additional reading:
http://www.dishuser.org/dishpro.php
http://www.dishuser.org/swconfig.php


----------

